# prewar schwinn autocycle date help



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2011)

just picked this autocycle up it has nice paint but i think the fenders are replaced  the back one is cut and bent in.   the fork is definately not right but it came with a prewar womans springer and razor goose neck. not sure if the seat is right also.  the question is what year is it? could they be the right fenders? the color is different.  the numbers are blocked and is b4xxxxx. what do you think?  might sell it.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks original to me. The cut in the fender might of been clearence for a Whizzer motor or an over zealous young kid trying to modify his bike, lol. My 1936 model C which is very similiar to yours has a Axxxxxx serial number, so around 36-37 I would guess. Nice ride!

Hmmm, the Bottom tube is curved suggesting newer...not really sure. There will be an expert along soon.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks, i wouldn't have thought it was that early for the frame numbers .


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 6, 2011)

Pull the crank and check for date stamp.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1936_autocycle.html


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2011)

i just did, there are weird numbers on it. SR 27 on it and its a diamond shaped crank any ideas?  im leaning more to a 37 for it.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 6, 2011)

i dont claim to know anything about prewar schwinns but i think thats not a schwinn crank, just from the shape and the chrome quality. it should have a dogleg in it i am sure.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 6, 2011)

Those are some unique Schwinn pedals there for schizznitt.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2011)

your right, not a schwinn crank. really messes things up for a clear date but i think were closing  in on it. 37 or 8 or 9 or help!!!!!!!!  yes I like the color of the blocks possibly postwar for them.


----------



## WiscoMike (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello,

The fenders don't look right to me, but I could be wrong.  The seat is not right either.  The frame looks the same as my 1936, I don't know how much variation there is between a 36-37 frame.  Super cool badge and pedals, congrats on the score


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 7, 2011)

*Pics Suck*

Set your camera for close ups.I cant see anything but blurrs.


----------



## ABC Services (Dec 7, 2011)

*rare pedals on that*

by chance do those pedals glow in the dark?? I have a pair of Schwinn teardrop grips I picked up years ago made to glow in the dark.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 7, 2011)

i dont know if they glow. interesting question that would be the coolest if they did.  i agree the seat is a older style and fenders dont look right for it. the frame has great orig paint though.  i will take some better shots this eve. thanks mark


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 7, 2011)

here are a few clearer pics. the peddles are not glowing  i would have love to seen that.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 7, 2011)

That is the exact seat I have on my '36, I have since replaced the seat in the pic with another one. I'm pretty sure yours is original. Your bike is amazing!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 8, 2011)

36 would be great. great frame paint for a 36 too say the least.  any other ideas anybody.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 8, 2011)

*Serial number*

Based on the serial number it is a 1939 made frame
according to data recorded by collectors.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 9, 2011)

39 is good.  at least ill know what might have been on it. thanks


----------

